# Reptisun or Reptiglo



## bmth girl (Apr 18, 2008)

I have been reading a few posts now talking about these uv bulbs..one is concerning me, a few posts mention that the Reptiglo can be potentialy harmful to bds? whats all that about , I have one for my bd....to cut a long story short my bd has started hiding and losing appetite all the temps are perfect...thinking it may be due to him starting to shed as he's done this before when shedding but then again could it be the effects of the Reptiglo? I am considering changing it even though its brand new and getting a Reptisun.....anyone have any opinions about this ?


----------



## jaf2212 (May 10, 2008)

I have read a few reports about this too, tho I use a repti glo 10 in both my viv's and all my beardies seem fine. I adult started hiding a month ago and then shed a week later but she seem s ok. I would be interested in seeing some hard facts about this too


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Try this folks uvguide.co.uk this has some info on it. I know the repti sun is actually the better of the two bulbs and lasts longer too.


----------



## bmth girl (Apr 18, 2008)

Just ordered a new uv, not taking any chances as my bds been hiding for the past few days but active when out of his viv...fingers crossed this will do the trick , I have read too many bad feedbacks from the Reptiglo users so I'm not taking any chances , if I'm wrong then hey ho I have a spare just in case ..:2thumb:


----------



## bmth girl (Apr 18, 2008)

Anyone ....just to put my mind at ease?


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

I hadn't really paid the reports much attention - i had been using Reptiglo 10.0 myself...

I'm always a bit cautious about non-specific "problems" - problems such as what? And people using home test kits....

I guess i'm tempted to switch to Reptisun, just to be careful as it will be my baby that suffers - but i dunno.

I'm also cautious of sudden attacks on large, well known brands - maybe they're on the payroll for reptisun


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i use repti glo with all my reps,was your tube ready for renewal.


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

i was using reptiglo 10 up untill my beardie got impacted. i changed the tube to arcadia d3+ 12% and she got better and my other one got alot more lively. the reptiglo was only 4 months old and obviously wasnt giving out enough uv hence the slowed metabolism. the uvguide mentioned before backed this up. id never touch them again. the 1 i have now should last a year.


----------



## jaf2212 (May 10, 2008)

I have spent ages reading the uv guide site and it seems the the problems are with the reptisun tubes .

Has anyone had any personal issues with the reptiglo tubes??


----------



## bmth girl (Apr 18, 2008)

linda.t said:


> i use repti glo with all my reps,was your tube ready for renewal.


 Hi the tube is only a month old I changed it when I got a bigger viv...he hasnt pooed for 4 days now either , do you think this could be due to the tube as everything is perfect (temps)..


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

bmth girl said:


> Hi the tube is only a month old I changed it when I got a bigger viv...he hasnt pooed for 4 days now either , do you think this could be due to the tube as everything is perfect (temps)..


all i can say is if u are not happy and u think it's the tube change it i know i would,but as i said before i've been for years now and never had any worry's,
i would also give u beardie a warm bath that normally opens there bowels:lol2:


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey again  I am setting up a viv atm and your topic kinda prompted me to investigate the information on http://www.uvguide.co.uk/phototherapyphosphor.htm, which is the source of the concerns i think.

The problems associated with the products seems to be infected and sensitive eyes, like sunburn. Nothing to do with impaction or metabolism...

Its seems what they did was get so focussed on VitD3 that they overlooked the fact the same wavelengths cause burns.

You basically just have to stay away from all brands of compacts except Arcadia and keep to 8% uvb and below on linear tubes.

I personally am changing to a Reptisun tube for the moment.

Unless there is some other scare going round i don't know about


----------



## bmth girl (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for your comments, I am waiting for a new uv to arrive , getting the Reptisun....:2thumb:


----------



## Tooby (Jul 2, 2008)

Do you always need a 10.0 tube?


----------



## jaf2212 (May 10, 2008)

Well from reading the site again, it is the reptisun people have been having problems with not so much the reptiglo

UV Lighting for Reptiles: A new problem with high UVB output fluorescent compact lamps and tubes?


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

I was using the table on UV Lighting for Reptiles: A new problem with high UVB output fluorescent compact lamps and tubes? about half way down.

Its reptisun COMPACTS causing the burns. Then out of the linear tubes it was the reptiglo with the highest reading on the wavelengths of UVB that were causing the problem.

The reptiglo 8% was giving off 25% more harmful stuff than the 10% reptisun and twice as much as the sun... if i'm reading it right  It figures a 10% reptiglo would give off even more harmful stuff.

I supposed Arcadia would be the better choice overall.


----------



## jaf2212 (May 10, 2008)

LouiseK said:


> I was using the table on UV Lighting for Reptiles: A new problem with high UVB output fluorescent compact lamps and tubes? about half way down.
> 
> Its reptisun COMPACTS causing the burns. Then out of the linear tubes it was the reptiglo with the highest reading on the wavelengths of UVB that were causing the problem.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry stuck the wrong like up, but if you look at the times, the repti sun has had a longer burning time, so it will be less. If the repti glo is so bad, then why is it that nearly all shops still stock it as the main tube?

I have always used repti glo and have been recommended it, the only way to know for sure is to test the tubes after the same amount off hours. I've got a uv meter on order and will be testing all my tubes, all at different stages and will post my findings


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

jaf2212 said:


> Sorry stuck the wrong like up, but if you look at the times, the repti sun has had a longer burning time, so it will be less. If the repti glo is so bad, then why is it that nearly all shops still stock it as the main tube?
> 
> I have always used repti glo and have been recommended it, the only way to know for sure is to test the tubes after the same amount off hours. I've got a uv meter on order and will be testing all my tubes, all at different stages and will post my findings


I didn't mean to imply reptiglo was bad, its what i'd been using myself without problems - its just if i was to advise which was safer based on the scare it would be the other brands


----------



## bmth girl (Apr 18, 2008)

Mmmm ok now I am totaly confused still what the hell when my new one comes I will have a spare ....:2thumb:


----------



## cmmercer (Aug 6, 2008)

*Confused Newbie*

Ok, reading your posts, I am now equally as confused. I am very new to this in so much as I have just been offered a Beardie from a friend, and my girlfriend and I are really excited about getting one. I have built a viv, where the light is going to be about 16-18inches from the ground. And I planned to put the reptiglo 10.0 in the as a strip light tube. I had heard something about them not being too good, but I figured there were always some people who just had their preferences for the opposite company, but now i'm not so sure.

I was a little confused by that article, as I looked at it, I didn't see any mention of the Reptiglo 10.0, or in fact the slightly more expensive Arcadia D3+ 12%. So was unable to see which was the better between the current stock. Am I going to be save at this distances anyway do you think?


----------



## zemanski (Jun 15, 2008)

my understanding was that it was the compact bulbs that were causing the problems rather than the tubes. 
Of the tubes arcadia is apparently the best followed by reptisun but that there's no significant problem with reptiglo - it just isn't quite as good

I think I am going to go for the arcadia next time I change


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

it was the reptisun 10 compact, reptiglo 10 compact and reptiglo 10 tubes that were causeing problems.. personally i have always used arcadia tubes though and ocassionally reptisun when i havnt been able to get the arcadias. the arcadia tubes are by far the best of the bunch. apart from anything else i never liked the colour of the light given off by reptiglo tubes.
Owen


----------

